# What Is Your Favorite Type Of Fursuit?



## Cobalteus (Aug 6, 2016)

So I am not going to get a suit anytime soon but I was just wondering types of suits you guys(or gals) like. So here are some questions I have for y'all.
Do you prefer 2d or 3d eyes?
Do you prefer moving mouths or mouths that stay in one position?
Digitigrade or  Standard?
Cartoony or Realistic?
Colorful or not?
Hard or soft nose?
Claws or no claws?
Floppy ears or stiff ears?
(this one is more the suiter) suiters who talk or suiters who sign things out?


----------



## Cobalteus (Aug 6, 2016)

Cobalteus said:


> Do you prefer 2d or 3d eyes?
> Do you prefer moving mouths or mouths that stay in one position?
> Digitigrade or  Standard?
> Cartoony or Realistic?
> ...


I prefer 3d eyes.
I prefer suits with mouths that slightly move.
I prefer Digitigrade suits.
I prefer Colorful suits.
I prefer suits with a hard nose.
I prefer suits with claws.
I prefer suits with floppy ears
I prefer suiters that talk most of the time although if done right I prefer ones that don't.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 6, 2016)

Human flesh


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 6, 2016)

I got all excited because I thought you were talking about business suits. I'm a bad furry. ):


----------



## Cobalteus (Aug 6, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> I got all excited because I thought you were talking about business suits. I'm a bad furry. ):


I'll change it so it doesn't happen again. xD


----------



## SageTea (Aug 7, 2016)

From what I've seen, I prefer 2D follow-me eyes
unmoving mouths
digitigrade (if it isn't overdone - I've seen some fursuits with huge legs LOL) 
I like the suits that have more natural tones with splashes/accents of color on them
I prefer them with claws (if it's a species that has them )
I think I tend to like suits with pointy ears more but some floppy ears are done pretty well.
I don't think I have a preference about the talking thing, I like both. c:


----------



## Blu-wolf (Aug 7, 2016)

2-D eyes are fine.  Though I must admit, those that put LEDs in the eyes for nighttime give an interesting effect.
Mouths that don't move.  Its hard to line up speaking / mouth moving.  Disney has it down with most of their costumes, but they're not out and about and only in shows.
Splashes of color are nice, but not necessary.  Most German shepherds look like normal German shepherds and they're not neon green or anything.
Don't care about the nose types, claws, ears.  Its all personal preference to the one who actually spent the money on the item, not whether or not I like it.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Aug 7, 2016)

My preference is semirealistic like Forfaox's Reyna suit.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 7, 2016)

I prefer 3D following eyes.
Moving mouths are better not only for realism but for airflow. Being able to have that mouth open for more airflow is nice. And suits that have perma-open mouths just look like idiots to me. I expect drool to start dropping out of theirs mouths at some point.
Digitigrade. Unles the species itself is platigrade. Digitigrade is the aesthetic I prefer. But I also prefer digi done right that isn't overly poofy or misshapen.
Realistic. Again my aesthetic preference.
While the majority of my characters tend to be naturally colored, I like colored suits just as much with one caveat: that they create a color palette that does not clash. I've seen some suits with some lovely unnatural color combos. And I've seen some that look like a unicorn what a rainbow on them.
No real preference on hard or soft noses. It's dependent on other factors. Are you going to be nose booping a lot? Soft nose. No one likes being clocked in the head with a hard resin nose. But is breathability an issue in the suit? Hard nose may be better to have it's nostrils drilled out for more airflow. I know a lot of people mount fans there.
Claws. Becuase I just like claws and they are fun to clack on the tables. And most species have them, so for the sake of realism they should be there.
Eat position and size is relevant to the species. Ie German shepherd need big ears. Wolves should have much smaller ears. Floppy or not is otherwise irrelevant to me aside from species recognition. Like your wolf should NOT have floppy ears. That is not a wolf anymore. It is a dog.
Talking or not is the suiter's preference. If your jaw moves I think speaking is cool. If your jaw is static why the he'll are you making any noises at all? But hey, I've got a bias for moving jaws and realism. You make noise your mouth generally moves. And I'm personally cool carrying on a convo with someone in suit.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Aug 10, 2016)

3D eyes! I like the follow-me effect but it can look kinda creepy at times..
Moving mouths! If the fursuiter talks. It makes the suit look more real to me.
Standard, but digi legs are cool too.
I lean more towards cartoony and kenomo suits (my FAVE!), but realistic suits can look pretty amazing.
Colorful!
Soft nose! So it's squishy haha.
Claws are so cute! I love it when there's claws in odd colors (green, blue, red, etc.).
Floppy ears or stiff ears?
HM personally I prefer suiters who talk!! It's hard for me to understand if they're doing charades, and it's a lil creepy if the fursuiter won't talk to you ;;


----------

